# Tomcat, Axis et webservices + java



## Evanok (3 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour a tous,

Je souhaite actuellement deployer un serveur a l'aide de Tomcat avec Axis sur un mac.

J'ai réussis a installer Tomcat, Axis, a mettre mon programme sur le serveur.
J'arrive a interagir avec lui via un navigateur web mais le but finale est 
de communiquer avec lui via un client Java

J'ai trouvé un tuto : http://karamimed.developpez.com/j2ee/tutoriels/axis/

Hors pour cela j'ai besoin de generer les skeletons et compagnie a l'aide de la commande :
org.apache.axis.wsdl.WSDL2Java 

Le problème tout bete étant que quand je fais
java org.apache.axis.wsdl.WSDL2Java monfichier.wsdl". 		

J'ai une exeption qui dit qu'en gros il ne connait pas WSDL2Java

Donc voila quelqu'un aurai une solution ?
Apres des recherche tout ce que j'ai trouvé c'est que cela pourrai venir eventuellement du faites que je n'ai pas installé la lib activation.jar, ce que me confirme mon serveur tomcat, mais j'ai beau avoir mis activation.jar dans axis/lib ou axis/WEB-INF/lib mon serveur tomcat me dit toujours dans l'onglet validation : Activation unknow location.

Merci d'avance, Arthur.


----------



## tatouille (4 Juillet 2010)

java -cp %AXISCLASSPATH% org.apache.wsdl.WSDL2Java


----------



## Evanok (4 Juillet 2010)

Meme resultat hehe...

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/wsdl/WSDL2Java

Il n'y a rien a configurer dans le classpath ? Je n'y ai rien touche pour installer tomcat, que ce soit le java_home ou les variable d'environnement d'Axis.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h39 ----------

J'ai essaye ca aussi :

java -classpath lib/activation.jar org.apache.axis.wsdl.WSDL2Java Somme.wsdl

Mais meme chose...


----------



## tatouille (5 Juillet 2010)

attention a defaut deja de t'appeler Arthur tu pourrais bien gagner le sobriquet de Kevin


----------



## Evanok (5 Juillet 2010)

Qu'est ce que vient faire cette histoire de surnom de kevin dans l'histoire, j'ai dis une connerie ?

Bon en tout cas rien a faire, je vais essayer de trouver un autre moyen de generer mon stub et mon skeleton puisque je n'arrive pas a faire fonctionner cette outil

Avec de la chance je trouverai un autre outil sur unix ou windaube.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h16 ----------

... Je trouve aucune autre alternative...

j'ai essaye de seter ma variable CLASSPATH vu que certain ont l'air de faire des fichier.bat pour le faire sur WINDOWS j'ai essayer de me baser sur le même modèle ce qui donne :

#!/bin/sh

set CATALINA_HOME="/usr/local/tomcat"
set AXIS_HOME="/usr/local/tomcat/webapps/axis/WEB-INF"
set CLASSPATH="/usr/local/tomcat/webapps/axis/WEB-INF/lib/activation.jar;/usr/local/tomcat/webapps/axis/WEB-INF/lib/mail.jar;/usr/local/tomcat/webapps/axis/WEB-INF/lib/axis.jar;/usr/local/tomcat/webapps/axis/WEB-INF/lib/axis-ant.jar;/usr/local/tomcat/webapps/axis/WEB-INF/lib/jaxrpc.jar;/usr/local/tomcat/webapps/axis/WEB-INF/lib/wsdl4j-1.5.1.jar;/usr/local/tomcat/webapps/axis/WEB-INF/lib/commons-discovery-0.2.jar;/usr/local/tomcat/webapps/axis/WEB-INF/lib/commons-logging-1.0.4.jar;/usr/local/tomcat/webapps/axis/WEB-INF/lib/saaj.jar;/usr/local/tomcat/webapps/axis/WEB-INF/lib/log4j-1.2.8.jar;/usr/local/tomcat/lib/servlet-api.jar"

Cela ne m'a avance absolument en rien...
Je pense que c'est juste un probleme de classpath ou de java_home juste que je n'y connais strictement rien a ces histoires.

Je me souviens dans certain tuto il demandait de verifier si le JAVA_HOME ne pointait pas sur jdk au lieu du jre ou un truc du style, absolument aucune idee de comment checker ca hehe

Si je fais un echo $JAVA_HOME, ma variable est juste vide, jamais seter donc.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h54 ----------

Allez encore un edit...

D'ailleurs c'est moi qui craque echo $ c'est uniquement pour les variable tout court..
si je fais juste un set j'ai bien mes variables initialiser par contre ni java_home ni classpath


----------

